# SOS Comment réinstaller un Ibook G4 ...



## -Nax- (16 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai voulu me lancer dans le monde apple tranquillement et j'ai acheté dans une brocante un Ibook G4 1.2Ghz et 256Mo de RAM. Dessus de base il y a Mac OS 10.3.9 jusque la tout va bien.

Premiere mauvaise surprise le lecteur CD CW-8123 n'accepte aucun CD/DVD, dès que j'insere quoique ce soit il me recrache le CD/DVD au bout de quelques secondes ...

Deuxieme mauvaise surprise le seul compte disponible pour se connecter à MacOS n'est pas admin ... et je ne connais pas le mot de passe du compte admin ... je ne peux rien installer.

Pour m'enfoncer un peu plus je ne possède que les CD d'installation de la machine au format .DMG mais impossible de les graver car le graveur interne ne fonctionne pas et mon graveur externe (USB et Firewire) n'est pas reconnu par Mac OS (il ne lui permet que de lire).

Je possède un DVD d'installation de Mac OS 10.5 mais impossible de booter dessus avec le lecteur externe (malgré la touche C au démarrage ou ALT ou meme T en firewire) ... et impossible de le lancer sans droits admins sous Mac OS 10.3.9

Quelqu'un à t'il une solution à ce problème ?

De plus est il possible de récupérer le numéro d'installation de Mac OS 10.3.9 qui est déja installé ?

Par avance merci, bonne journée.


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2008)

à l'achat, le vendeur vous a dit que le lecteur de CD ne fonctionne pas ? Les CD d'installation de la machine ne sont pas au format .dmg. Si ce sont les CD de la machine, ce sont des CD gris. Si c'est un CD vendu séparément, il est noir. 

Il n'est pas conseillé d'installer Leopard sur votre machine. Vous n'avez pas assez de RAM. Une solution serait d'avoir un OS bootable sur un disque dur externe et de démarrer votre ordi depuis le disque dur. Ensuite vous recopiez le système sur votre machine.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2008)

Bonjour
Se lancer dans le monde mac avec un mac de brocante c'est pas terrible d'entrée
En plus Mac  qui marche mal ( lecteur)
 et cerise sur le gateau: qui plus est plus incomplet 
 pas la batterie de supports d'origine , indispensables

c'est plus se lancer tranquillement c'est s'aventurer dans les galères
Ca va etre difficile
Si tu peux annuler la vente  fais le


----------



## -Nax- (17 Août 2008)

C'est vrai que ce n'est pas un bon plan ... enfin au prix ou je l'ai eu (50&#8364 il vaut bien un peu de travail.

Effectivement je n'ai pas assez de RAM pour leopard mais j'ai une barrette SO-DIMM DDR PC2700 de 1Go qui ne demande qu'a etre monté dedans.

Je ne dispose pas des CD d'origines, il existe juste sur le disque dur du portable les 3 images des CD d'installation au format .dmg. Malheureusement il est impossible de les graver ... et quand bien même j'y arriverai je ne vois pas comment booter, en effet je ne comprend pas pourquoi il n'essaie pas de booter sur le CD de leopard de mon graveur externe en firewire ... j'ai pourtant tenter d'appuyer sur C au démarrage j'ai essayé alt et même T mais rien n'y fait il ne veut pas booter dessus ...

Quoiqu'il en soit je pourrais récupérer l'image et la faire graver par un ami via son Mac mais si je ne peux pas booter je ne pourrais pas réinitialiser les mots de passes à l'aide du 1 ier cd d'installation de Mac Os 10.3 ...

Ca m'ennuie de devoir en arriver la mais j'ai un autre lecteur Slot-In pour portable un pioneer DVR-K05 mais j'aimerai n'avoir à pas trop démonter l'Ibook ... (la ram c'est une chose mais le lecteur cela demande un vrai démontage).

Y'a t'il moyen de récupérer la clé de son Mac OS ? En effet en cas de réinstallation je serai coincé ... et j'avoue que j'aimerai si possible faire une nouvelle installation toute propre.

Merci pour votre aide  !


----------



## twinworld (17 Août 2008)

mais.. s'il ne reconnaît pas votre lecteur DVD, est-ce qu'il reconnaît au moins les DD externe ? si c'est le cas :

1. lancer l'installation des .dmg sur un disque dur externe depuis votre iBook. Si c'est pas possible. 
1. prendre les .dmg sur le disque dur interne et les copier sur un DD externe.
2. prendre votre disque dur externe et depuis un autre ordi, récupérer les .dmg et procéder à l'installation du système sur le DD externe.
3. le brancher sur l'iBook et le démarrer en maintenant ctrl enfoncé. 
4. Essayez d'effacer le disque dur de l'iBook et d'installer le système DD externe sur le disque tout propre. 

Autre option, si les DD externes sont reconnus., acheter un Tiger d'occasion, l'installer sur un DD externe.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2008)

-Nax- a dit:


> pourquoi il n'essaie pas de booter sur le CD de leopard de mon graveur externe en firewire ... !


CD ou DVD?
certainement DVD
Mais d'où? noir? gris?


----------



## vleroy (17 Août 2008)

prendre un deuxième mac
placer le premier en target
...

je n'en dis pas plus car les conditions d'achat, avec blablabla, j'ai pas le mot de passe... j'aime pas. C'est comme ça


----------



## -Nax- (17 Août 2008)

Alors soyons clair tout de suite, non je ne l'ai pas volé  ... si ca avait été le cas j'aurais pris un MacBook Air :love:

Mais je comprend, je viens juste de m'inscrire et j'ai un Ibook sans les CD physique d'installations de Panther ...

Le DVD de léopard est noir, il est parfaitement reconnu sous MAC OS 10.3.9 dans mon lecteur externe firewire mais comme je n'ai pas les droits admin il ne m'autorise pas à l'installer ...

C'est un Ibook G4 2004, il n'est pas possible pour ce modèle de booter sur un lecteur CD externe ? Est ce que la présence du lecteur CD interne interfère au niveau du boot ?

Sinon même si je n'ai pas encore pu bien regarder je suis impressionné par l'avance de Mac OS (pourtant une simple version 10.3.9) sur Windows ...

Est ce que léopard pourra tourner dessus correctement avec 1 Go de Ram supplémentaire ? Vaut il mieux rester sur la 10.3.9 ?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2008)

-Nax- a dit:


> j'ai un Ibook sans les CD physique d'installations de Panther ...


le fait de l'avoir acheté dans une brocante sans cd  ne le rend pas pour autant  non volé ...
( au contraire la probabilité en est augmentée)


> Le DVD de léopard est noir, il est parfaitement reconnu sous MAC OS 10.3.9 dans mon lecteur externe firewire
> Est ce que léopard pourra tourner dessus correctement avec 1 Go de Ram supplémentaire ? Vaut il mieux rester sur la 10.3.9 ?


Pour l'instant c'est une question prématurée
faudrait d'abord voir l'état réel de la bestiole et pour ca faut le CD Apple Hardware Test ( qui est donné à l'achat) ou  cd1et2 de 10.3 pour reinstaller ou réparer


----------



## vleroy (17 Août 2008)

surtout quand la bestiole a été achetée 4 fois en dessous de son prix actuel


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> surtout quand la bestiole a été achetée 4 fois en dessous de son prix actuel


tu insinuerais un plan du vendeur genre

_ Que faire de ce mac naze? 
 devis de reparation trop élévé  
et je n'ai ni les cd ni la facture... donc pas de vente sur sites macs

ah ben tiens je le file à une brocante ce sera toujours ca de gagné
ca me débarasse et ca peut interesser un bricoleur Mac



_oh je le sens bien ce plan , mais je le sens bien


----------



## -Nax- (17 Août 2008)

Bon et bien je n'ai pas 36 solutions, je vais monter le lecteur slot-in de mon pc portable et pendant que j'y suis le Go de RAM supplémentaire pour en terminer avec cela.

Pour leopard après tout un test "grandeur nature" me permettra de voir si il est capable de le faire tourner correctement même si j'avoue que j'y crois .

Merci encore pour votre aide .


----------



## bookbook (25 Août 2008)

Changer le lecteur interne ne résoudra pas le fait que tu n'a pas le mot de passe administrateur, nécessaire pour installer quoi que ce soit.

Sinon avec 1,25 Go de Ram, Léo tournera sans problème.


----------



## -Nax- (25 Août 2008)

Finalement je l'ai joué différamment, en effet j'ai acheté les 3 Disques d'installation de Panther sur ebay, ainsi je pourrais booter correctement dessus et réinitialiser le mot de passe. 

Peut-être même que je pourrais booter dessus directement via mon lecteur DVD Firewire externe ainsi je n'aurai pas à changer le lecteur mais juste à upgrader la RAM.

J'ai vu de très bon sites qui expliquent comment démonter l'ibook en vue d'upgrade disque dur, lecteur optique et RAM ... ca n'a pas l'air facile, on sent qu'on peut abimer la bête facilement durant l'opération.

Pour la RAM je suis quand même surpris qu'il n'ait pas fait une petite trappe sous le Mac pour pouvoir upgrader facilement.

Quelqu'un sait si le pioneer DVR-K05 est reconnu par MacOS 10.3.9 ? D'ailleurs il n'est pas possible de rajouter un "driver" afin qu'il reconnaisse en gravure mon lecteur externe firewire (c'est un Plextor PX-716AL dans un boitier externe)?

Merci de votre aide .


----------



## pacis (27 Août 2008)

je ne me souviens plus si j'étais en 10.3 ou 10.4 à l'époque, mais un K05 fonctionne déjà dans un mac .
=> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8647


----------



## ashro (20 Décembre 2008)

Ma belle-soeur a besoin d'aide pour réinstaller son panther... j'ai les cd, je me propose de l'aider... pas d'histoire de firmware pour les g4... les cd sont bons, j'ai réinstallé un g4 avec déjà... et bien il n'en veut pas, soit il semble planter au boot (2 petites stries inquiétantes près de la pomme grise), soit il affiche un cercle barré après un démarrage avec [ALT] et choix du CDRom...

Voilà, j'aime Mac.
Au prix du matos, des interfaces lentes et peu intuitives, au design peu heureux je trouve, des librairies de photos et de musiques indépendantes du stockage réel des fichiers, et une mentalité peu amène... notoirement consumériste (remarquez, c'est pareil pour Windows... mais l'OS est au moins agréable chez Microsoft...).

J'aime Apple, mais de loin.
Windows xp est vraiment l'OS ultime aujourd'hui.
Sauf si on aime le bash.


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2008)

> (remarquez, c'est pareil pour Windows... mais l'OS est au moins agréable chez Microsoft...).



mdr... le troll de base qui crache dans la soupe et qui voudrait de l'aide.


Et sinon qu'est-ce que tu veux que ça nous foute que tu sois pas capable de pirater OSX ???
On te l'a peut-être pas dit mais 1 licence = un ordi, et les DVD/CD livrés avec des bécanes ne fonctionnent qu'avec les mêmes modèles, alors si ton OSX vient d'un autre type de mac, ça peut pas marcher. Enfin pas de cette manière 

Et pourquoi cette réinstall ? L'ibook avait peut-être un problème non ? 
Bref débrouille-toi.



> Windows xp est vraiment l'OS ultime aujourd'hui.









Pour les imbéciles pas capables d'utiliser autre chose c'est possible oui.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

ashro a dit:


> Ma belle-soeur a besoin d'aide pour réinstaller son panther... j'ai les cd, je me propose de l'aider... pas d'histoire de firmware pour les g4... *les cd sont bons, j'ai réinstallé un g4 avec déjà*... et bien il n'en veut pas, soit il semble planter au boot (2 petites stries inquiétantes près de la pomme grise), soit il affiche un cercle barré après un démarrage avec [ALT] et choix du CDRom...




et bien, non.
les CDs ne sont pas les bons.
la preuve, il n'en veut pas.

il faut *ceux* livrés avec la machine (des CDs de couleur grises).

.


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et bien, non.
> les CDs ne sont pas les bons.
> la preuve, il n'en veut pas.
> 
> ...



Ou un CD universel, noir, ou encore un mode target


----------



## YSG (27 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
j'ai voulu réinstaller sur mon vieil ibook G4 panther en faisant une clean install.Et ceci avec des cd noir que j'avais acheté à l'époque.
J'obtiens une pomme qui se décale vers la droite en se striant à un endroit. Et rien à faire l'installation ne veut pas se lancer malgré un


----------



## YSG (30 Décembre 2008)

Pas de solution à mon problème?
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2008)

relis ton poste ( #20) 
t'avais pas fini de l'écrire...


----------



## YSG (30 Décembre 2008)

Désolé...
Donc la fin de la phrase était:
  Et rien à faire l'installation ne veut pas se lancer malgré un &#63743; +C.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2008)

matosse mal en point ? fin de vie?
voir ce que donne un apple hardware test


----------



## YSG (31 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
voilà j'ai essayé de lancer avec un &#63743;+C le disque apple hardware test.
J'obtiens ceci???


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2009)

tu t'es pas foulé
( préparation de réveillon , ouverture des zuitres etc)


topo chez Apple
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1812?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## YSG (1 Janvier 2009)

Effectivement on a commencé tôt et tout c'est très bien passé.

Par contre j'avais déjà essayé le topo de apple mais rien n'avait changé, je ne peux pas démarrer un cd avec &#63743;+C.

Je tiens à préciser que le mac démarre toujours très bien sur mon compte administrateur et qu'il fonctionne sans problème.
Je tiens à faire une clean install et je ne peux donc pas:
-&#63743;+C avec les disques d'installation de l'OS X entraîne un blocage sur le logo de la pomme au démarrage, la pomme se décalant légèrement sur la droite.
-&#63743;+C avec le disque apple hardware test entraîne le message précédemment cité.

Voilà.
As-tu d'autres suggestions?


----------



## YSG (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
personne n'a de solution à mon problème?
merci


----------



## YSG (4 Janvier 2009)

J'ai essayé &#63743;+alt et un démarrage sur le cd d'installation. Cette fois-ci j'obtiens le dossier barré.
Bon je ne sais pas quoi faire.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2009)

remonte sur le lien Apple

tu as l'indication pour sortir de la fenetre à texte


----------



## YSG (4 Janvier 2009)

Oui ça j'arrive à le faire, en ressortir.
Ce que je veux dire c'est que je ne sais plus quoi faire pour résoudre mon problème de clean install de panther sur cet ibook G4.

D'où vient mon problème?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2009)

je suppose que le dossier barré est du à la même chose que la venue du texte d'erreur de boot
(  plusieurs erreurs  font , memory access ,  open firmware)

c'est ca qu'il faudra corriger d'abord
( pas dans mes competences)


----------

